# Hardwood offcuts



## DIY Stew (8 Dec 2012)

I am a hobby woodworker and I work from my garage, (well actually I work on my drive as the garage is really my tool store) so I don't have the space to store any real quantities of timber. Does anyone know where I can buy small amounts of hardwood or offcuts either locally (Northumberland or Tyne and Waer) or online.

TIA

Stew


----------



## bodge (8 Dec 2012)

I've used these guys in the past. They work out quite expensive though and it depends how big you need your offcuts to be.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/gibson-craftwood?_rdc=1


----------



## Lons (8 Dec 2012)

Hey Stew

Give me a ring as I might be able to sort you out some bits which might be useful

Bob


----------



## MrYorke (8 Dec 2012)

Perhaps find your local joinery and ask if you can pick up their off cuts/waste.....you may even get them for free!


----------



## DIY Stew (8 Dec 2012)

Lons":2faglcm4 said:


> Hey Stew
> 
> Give me a ring as I might be able to sort you out some bits which might be useful
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob

I have sent you an email.

Stew


----------



## pitch pine (10 Dec 2012)

Stew

I am local to you and also have hardwood offcuts. Feel free to get in touch.

Nick


----------



## JIJ (10 Dec 2012)

It sounds like you're sorted now, but if it's any use British Hardwoods do hobby packs and will courier.

http://www.britishhardwoods.co.uk/timbe ... packs.html

James


----------

